# Spousal Permit



## emekaw (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi 

I came across your link and must say that I enjoy your response to the various posts. Please advice on what myself and my wife do as we start the immigration process for my wife.

I am a SA permanent residence holder and wants to have my wife relocate from Nigeria and join me here in Cpt. My understanding after speaking to a HA official is that she needs to apply first for a relatives visa and then apply for the Section 11(6) visa or spousal visa. However, after reading your thread it seems the two are different applications and mutually exclusive. Please can you advise on how this works. Preferably we want to apply at SA High Commission in Lagos/Abuja as my wife is still working back home at the moment. Please advise how long the process will take, I am worried when you said Section 11(6) takes longer than PR application as we are planning on her visit to SA in August and relocate finally in November 2015. Will await your feedback.

Thank you


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

first of all you have to apply for the relative permit( spouse visa) . they do not say it spouse visa it is a relative permit. when you apply for the first time they will give you this relative visa to stay with your spouse, on this visa you cannot conduct business, work or study, but as long as you are in south africa you can apply for 11(6) visitor visa , which will allow the foreigner spouse to work, conduct business or study.


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

for relative permit, which the embassy will give you, that time frame is more, in my case they gave me after two years. but the visitor visa 11(6) they gave me in 6 weeks. when you apply for the relative permit at the embassy you must know rules and regulation, according to new rules and regulation you must show the cohabitation for two years, then be careful at the interview they do not take intellectual interview, that is a copy past job, whatever one spouse will say the other should also answer the same. legalman is the person who can give you the exact answer.


----------



## emekaw (Jun 15, 2015)

Many thanks for your response...6 months to issue Relatives permit!!! In this case is it possible to apply for a visitors visa in the meantime so she can visit in August and then move over in November? Am just curious and exploring all possible outcomes. But thanks for clarifying the relative permit/spousal permit issue and how to secure the section 11 (6)


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

If she comes on the visitor visa, her status will not change according to new rules, so she has to go back for the temporary residence permit(relative permit). If you apply from Lagos/Abuja, then you can get trp. make sure provide all the documents required, and all the documents provided by any other government, must be attested by the notary public, make an affidavit in which the south african citizen should assure the relationship and take the responsibility for all the emotional and economical help for the spouse.other requirements i am sure you can get easily. in short, police clarence, medical certificate , radiological report, marriage certificate, passport and s.a id are some of the requirements.


----------

